# 498,652 cucumbers



## goodgiver (Jul 7, 2006)

I have that many cukes ( so they say )   What can I do with all of them?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2006)

Call a wholesaler and offer him a good deal.

Or you could make pickles, cucumber salads and check another recent thread for recipe suggestions.


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 7, 2006)

The foodbank is always willing to take fresh produce to give out with their food hampers. I know the food bank in my city gets a lot of fresh produce from people that have grown more then they can use. I know its much appreciated!


----------



## QSis (Jul 7, 2006)

*The "Cuke", an award-winning drink*

Got this drink recipe from another forum.  Going to try it Sunday.

You can make a VAT and have a very large party. 

Lee

COOK’S NOTE: These “Cukes” must be made at least a half hour ahead to develop their full flavor. 

SERVES 6 
6 limes, rinsed 
1 cup, (packed measure) mint leaves – no stems (plus 6 sprigs for garnish) 
3 unwaxed cucumbers, English or hothouse cucumbers are good 
1/2 cup, sugar 
2 cups, vodka or gin (the recipe creator favors Hendrick’s gin) 
sparkling water 
Thinly slice 3 of the limes and place the slices in a pitcher. Juice the rest and add the juice to pitcher. Add the mint leaves. Slice 2 of the cucumbers and add them to the pitcher, then add the sugar. Muddle the ingredients (mix and crush slightly to develop flavors). Add the vodka or gin. Place the mixture in the refrigerator to steep for 30 minutes or longer. 
Peel the remaining cucumber and cut it length-wise into 6 spears. Fill 6 highball or other large glasses with ice. Strain the mixture from pitcher into each prepared glass. Top with a splash of sparkling water, garnish each glass with a sprig of mint and a cucumber spear, and serve. 

Recipe adapted from Adam Frank’s original (the Summer Cocktail for 2006 winner, see introductory note) The New York Times (June 21, 2006)


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 7, 2006)

God only gave us cucumbers because he also gave us vinegar so that we could pickle them into something that tastes good.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> God only gave us cucumbers because he also gave us vinegar so that we could pickle them into something that tastes good.


LOL  That is the only way I will even _look_ at a cucumber.  I love pickles (both dill and sweet), but I _hate_ cucumbers!

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 8, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> The foodbank is always willing to take fresh produce to give out with their food hampers. I know the food bank in my city gets a lot of fresh produce from people that have grown more then they can use. I know its much appreciated!


 What a beautiful idea to suggest Grumblebee 

First culinary thing that springs to my mind is a whole lot of Greek salad!


----------



## erinmself (Jul 10, 2006)

you could hold a giant tea party with lots of cucumber sandwhiches.


----------



## kyles (Jul 14, 2006)

But just how many slices of bread would it take to use *498,652 cucumbers???
*


----------



## QSis (Jul 15, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Got this drink recipe from another forum. Going to try it Sunday.
> 
> You can make a VAT and have a very large party.
> 
> ...


 
I did make this drink last weekend and it's delicious!  With the cukes, limes, and mint, it's VERY refreshing!  I cut the recipe in half.

Lee


----------



## goodgiver (Jul 15, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> But just how many slices of bread would it take to use *498,652 cucumbers???
> *


 
Now your getting the humor in me having so many cukes


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 15, 2006)

Give them away to who can not have a garden or the food shelf that was mentioned. Most people appriciate the hand outs of fresh veggies. Maybe you could make a trade too.


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2006)

My goodness, that's half a million cucumbers! How big is your garden? Who counted all those cukes?

Let's see...you could can dill pickles whole and sliced into chips, bread and butter pickles, and cucumber relish. Then there's cucumbers and onions marinated in white vinigar, salt and sugar as a side dish. And there about as many recipes for cucumber salads as you have cucumbers.

I thing you have enough cukes to eat your fill and give away a bunch, too.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 15, 2006)

I like this Idea...very different!





			
				QSis said:
			
		

> Got this drink recipe from another forum.  Going to try it Sunday.
> 
> You can make a VAT and have a very large party.
> 
> ...




I like this, very different!


----------

